# Witch mantel portrait...WIP



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh wow! so pretty!!! I like!


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

OMG I love this. It sort of reminds me in a way of the old, glamorous pin-ups - if you know what I mean? It's looking awesome so far, do keep us posted on how it evolves as you finish it


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you so much!
We have a witch theme in the den and she will fit nicely into the decor! I love the old pin-up style and feel honored by such compliments! I will post when she is complete. <|


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

This turned out fantastic! I love pictures of pretty witches!


----------



## Anji4062 (Jul 28, 2009)

Love LOVE LOVE it!!!!! Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice work! many thanks for sharing. ^v^


----------



## Mit240z (Jul 16, 2010)

Looking great! I love how her hand is wrapped around the frame! Can't wait to see it finished!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I love her hand position too. Nice work!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

That's gorgeous Cortney!


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you! Today I am decoupaging a tray...I have so many crafts on the go! My den has turned into a Halloween craft grotto!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

of course we want to see all your wonderful crafts Cortney. Want to do crafts of my own. Maybe I can get some done today....if I can figure out where I put my supplies!!!


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

I keep trying to upload a picture of the finished painting and the iPhone HF app won't allow it.


----------



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

Add Content


----------



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh wow - I am 100% jealous of your setup! Wish I had a fireplace to decorate each season. It looks AMAZING!


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you so, so much!


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

I love how you've decorated that fireplace; it looks very 'put together', if that makes sense. Sometimes I think people combine decorations that don't quite fit together and it can look a bit chaotic, but yours looks classy  The portrait is very enigmatic!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow. love the painting! it turned out great!! and the fireplace, to die for!! every thing looks fantastic,, love the spell book, the way you have every thing placed is perfect,,,,, you out Martha Stewarded Martha!! yours is better,,, I too am jealous of the set up, if I ever get a fireplace, am going to look back on this picture for reference on how to make it look for Halloween!!


----------

